# Show me your wood! :-D



## Progen (8 Apr 2017)

I drop by aquariums weekly, usually at least twice a week, so I've seen quite a lot of nice driftwood but when I saw this piece, even though I didn't have any tank big enough to take a 2.5' wide piece, I didn't care!

I just had to have it! And for USD16, I did. 





One happy Chinaman with his find. Took over half of the backseat so that tells you a bit about its span.

ps. Anyway, it won't be in an aquarium. The mum wants it for her garden and I only have one of her so she can have it.


----------



## Million (18 Apr 2017)

That's a stunner, great find


----------



## Shinobi (18 Apr 2017)

Pre-planting


----------



## Progen (18 Apr 2017)

Shinobi, yours looks beautiful too!


----------



## doylecolmdoyle (20 Apr 2017)

Before


IMG_7862 by Colm Doyle, on Flickr

And After... seems a shame to cover up most of the wood with plants but its nice to watch them grow 



IMG_9147 by Colm Doyle, on Flickr


----------



## Smells Fishy (23 Apr 2017)

Shinobi said:


> Pre-planting
> View attachment 104906



Looks like driftwood from the beach, am I right?


----------



## Shinobi (23 Apr 2017)

Smells Fishy said:


> Looks like driftwood from the beach, am I right?



Actually it's Redmoor from store


----------



## Smells Fishy (23 Apr 2017)

Ah man I need to get to know my wood better.


----------



## Robbie X (23 Apr 2017)

Progen said:


> I drop by aquariums weekly, usually at least twice a week, so I've seen quite a lot of nice driftwood but when I saw this piece, even though I didn't have any tank big enough to take a 2.5' wide piece, I didn't care!
> 
> I just had to have it! And for USD16, I did.
> 
> ...


Epic piece of nature's art


----------



## Progen (23 Apr 2017)

Thanks buddy


----------



## Progen (30 Apr 2017)

Got another fairly large piece for USD12 yesterday.


----------



## Progen (4 May 2017)

Thinking of trying it upside down, like in the upper photo. Reminds me of the aliens in War of the Worlds.


----------

